# Soups and Stews



## Disir

I'm not a huge fan of either but I am going to incorporate a soup and sandwich night.
These are the ones that I remember liking.
Southwestern Pumpkin Soup



Spoiler: Cooking Light Stifado



1 tsp. vegetable oil
1 1/2 pounds boned rump roast, cut into 1-inch cubes
2 tsp. dried oregano
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 TBS. Sugar
3/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
2 TBS red wine vinegar
1 (14 1/4 oz) can low salt beef broth
1 (14.5 oz) can no salt added stewed tomatoes, undrained
4 whole cloves
6 cups 1/3 inch-thick sliced onion, separated into rings

Heat the oil in a Dutch oven over med-high heat. Add half the beef, cook 5 minutes or until browned, turning occasionally. Remove from pan and keep warm. Repeat procedure with remaining beef. 

Return beef to pan and add oregano and garlic. Cook for 1 minute. Stir in wine and next 7 ingredients and bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour. Add onion and bring to a boil. Partially cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour or until beef is tender. Discard cloves. Place in an airtight container and freeze. To serve: Thaw in refrigerator. Reheat in a Dutch oven until thoroughly heated.


And Fasolada which I already posted.
Italian Wedding Soup
This year I intend on doing these:
Shortcut Pork Cassoulet

Rick Bayless | Toasted Tortilla Soup with Fresh Cheese and Chile Pasilla

I would like to find a really excellent chicken tortilla soup (if the above fails) and a fantastic chicken and dumplings recipe that doesn't use some version of canned cream of celery/chicken soup.

Post your soups and stews.


----------



## SweetSue92

My family LOVES this butternut and acorn squash soup. One time attempted to make it without the acorn, using two butternut. Not the same; better with the mix. The key is to cook the squash til it's really done well.

Butternut and Acorn Squash Soup Recipe


----------



## SweetSue92

Disir said:


> I'm not a huge fan of either but I am going to incorporate a soup and sandwich night.
> These are the ones that I remember liking.
> Southwestern Pumpkin Soup
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cooking Light Stifado
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tsp. vegetable oil
> 1 1/2 pounds boned rump roast, cut into 1-inch cubes
> 2 tsp. dried oregano
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> 1/2 cup dry white wine
> 1 TBS. Sugar
> 3/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 2 TBS red wine vinegar
> 1 (14 1/4 oz) can low salt beef broth
> 1 (14.5 oz) can no salt added stewed tomatoes, undrained
> 4 whole cloves
> 6 cups 1/3 inch-thick sliced onion, separated into rings
> 
> Heat the oil in a Dutch oven over med-high heat. Add half the beef, cook 5 minutes or until browned, turning occasionally. Remove from pan and keep warm. Repeat procedure with remaining beef.
> 
> Return beef to pan and add oregano and garlic. Cook for 1 minute. Stir in wine and next 7 ingredients and bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour. Add onion and bring to a boil. Partially cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour or until beef is tender. Discard cloves. Place in an airtight container and freeze. To serve: Thaw in refrigerator. Reheat in a Dutch oven until thoroughly heated.
> 
> 
> And Fasolada which I already posted.
> Italian Wedding Soup
> This year I intend on doing these:
> Shortcut Pork Cassoulet
> 
> Rick Bayless | Toasted Tortilla Soup with Fresh Cheese and Chile Pasilla
> 
> I would like to find a really excellent chicken tortilla soup (if the above fails) and a fantastic chicken and dumplings recipe that doesn't use some version of canned cream of celery/chicken soup.
> 
> Post your soups and stews.



Another absolute family favorite that my grown kids ask for again and again when they come home from college: creamy white chicken chili. I had it many years ago and looked for the recipe in so many places--found a lot of "white chicken chili" but that just means white beans with chicken. The end step of adding the half and half and sour cream makes the chili so yummy and filling when the weather turns cold

Creamy White Chili


----------



## Disir

SweetSue92 said:


> My family LOVES this butternut and acorn squash soup. One time attempted to make it without the acorn, using two butternut. Not the same; better with the mix. The key is to cook the squash til it's really done well.
> 
> Butternut and Acorn Squash Soup Recipe



I will definitely try that.


----------



## SweetSue92

Disir said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family LOVES this butternut and acorn squash soup. One time attempted to make it without the acorn, using two butternut. Not the same; better with the mix. The key is to cook the squash til it's really done well.
> 
> Butternut and Acorn Squash Soup Recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely try that.
Click to expand...


This is a great thread--I'm glad I caught it! We live in a cold climate and love soup/stew when the weather turns. Looks like it's just about to! I have a couple more recipes but will wait for others to chime in! Yours looks great too!


----------



## Disir

SweetSue92 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family LOVES this butternut and acorn squash soup. One time attempted to make it without the acorn, using two butternut. Not the same; better with the mix. The key is to cook the squash til it's really done well.
> 
> Butternut and Acorn Squash Soup Recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely try that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a great thread--I'm glad I caught it! We live in a cold climate and love soup/stew when the weather turns. Looks like it's just about to! I have a couple more recipes but will wait for others to chime in! Yours looks great too!
Click to expand...


I'm glad you did post. Your recipes look really good.


----------



## Disir

I think I might try these
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/best-tomato-soup-ever-2138619



https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/bean-with-bacon-soup-3262774


----------



## iamwhatiseem

WHAT???
Not a fan of soups and stews.... blasphemy. 
  Right now it is an unbelievable 87 degrees outside so a little hard to think about soups...even though it is almost October!!
I can't wait for tomato bisque and grilled cheese sammies... Chili...Beef Stew.... Fish/Chorizo chowder... but alas... 87 friggin degrees.


----------



## Disir

It's under 70 today. Yay! 

Won't see that again until it's under 60 on Friyay!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I know right? It is currently 67 here.... windows open, fans in windows blowing air in....awesome stuff.
I am out of chicken stock, so going to take advantage of the cooler temps to boil a chicken and make some more stock.
Bonz wants some chicken noodle soup and take the rest and make chicken salad.


----------



## Disir

Chicken salad sounds pretty good.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Made a really good pork belly stew last night.
I cut the pork belly into about 1" squares, took a searing hot pan and carmalized the outsides. Being pork belly, that created a lot of rendered fat in the pan. Poured out half that out, then cooked some onions, celery and carrots till soft. Then I put in about maybe 2/3 cup of white wine and reduced in half and set aside.
 Cut some potatoes down, took about 2 cups of chicken stock (make my own) into a pot along with a can of diced tomatoes and all ingredients including reduced wine sauce.
Added some thyme, 3 bay leaves and S&P. Brought to a boil and cooked on low for about 2 hours. (necessary to soften the pork belly). Added a little bit of water about half way through then closed the lid.
  Turned out great!


----------



## HaShev

Garlic Soup:
In a soup pot sautee in 1-2 tablespoons of olive oil or vegetable oil some choped onions and garlic, pour chicken stock or hot water with bouillon cube or chicken powder, then soy milk and bring to a creaming boil, then lower the heat and add day old bread crumbled in to thicken the soup and fresh parsley or parsley flakes, maybe some salt to season if the stock or chicken powder didn't already add enough salt.
It will be one of your favorite tasting easy prepared soups once you try it.


----------



## Mindful

I make and enjoy this one:


Traditional Greek bean soup recipe (Fasolada) - My Greek Dish


----------



## fncceo

Nothing makes a house smell better than soup on the stove and sourdough bread in the oven.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ridgerunner

Doesn't anyone cook with cabbage? I love cabbage...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Since the weather has turned I have made - Italian Wedding soup, butternut squash bisque, tomato soup, vegetable soup and last night carrot soup.
I love soup and thankfully so does Bonzi.


----------



## Disir

SweetSue92 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of either but I am going to incorporate a soup and sandwich night.
> These are the ones that I remember liking.
> Southwestern Pumpkin Soup
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cooking Light Stifado
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tsp. vegetable oil
> 1 1/2 pounds boned rump roast, cut into 1-inch cubes
> 2 tsp. dried oregano
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> 1/2 cup dry white wine
> 1 TBS. Sugar
> 3/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 2 TBS red wine vinegar
> 1 (14 1/4 oz) can low salt beef broth
> 1 (14.5 oz) can no salt added stewed tomatoes, undrained
> 4 whole cloves
> 6 cups 1/3 inch-thick sliced onion, separated into rings
> 
> Heat the oil in a Dutch oven over med-high heat. Add half the beef, cook 5 minutes or until browned, turning occasionally. Remove from pan and keep warm. Repeat procedure with remaining beef.
> 
> Return beef to pan and add oregano and garlic. Cook for 1 minute. Stir in wine and next 7 ingredients and bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour. Add onion and bring to a boil. Partially cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour or until beef is tender. Discard cloves. Place in an airtight container and freeze. To serve: Thaw in refrigerator. Reheat in a Dutch oven until thoroughly heated.
> 
> 
> And Fasolada which I already posted.
> Italian Wedding Soup
> This year I intend on doing these:
> Shortcut Pork Cassoulet
> 
> Rick Bayless | Toasted Tortilla Soup with Fresh Cheese and Chile Pasilla
> 
> I would like to find a really excellent chicken tortilla soup (if the above fails) and a fantastic chicken and dumplings recipe that doesn't use some version of canned cream of celery/chicken soup.
> 
> Post your soups and stews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another absolute family favorite that my grown kids ask for again and again when they come home from college: creamy white chicken chili. I had it many years ago and looked for the recipe in so many places--found a lot of "white chicken chili" but that just means white beans with chicken. The end step of adding the half and half and sour cream makes the chili so yummy and filling when the weather turns cold
> 
> Creamy White Chili
Click to expand...


I made that recently and my son loved it.


----------



## Disir

Ridgerunner said:


> Doesn't anyone cook with cabbage? I love cabbage...



I cook with cabbage but not soups.  There is an unstuffed cabbage soup that I have tried but it was so bland there was no saving it.  When I was little, my mom would put cabbage and kielbasa with some water or chicken broth and a lot of salt and pepper together.


----------



## Mindful

Ridgerunner said:


> Doesn't anyone cook with cabbage? I love cabbage...



Have you seen the way the English cook it?

It's legendary. No wonder the French hate us.


----------



## Disir

Mindful said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone cook with cabbage? I love cabbage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the way the English cook it?
> 
> It's legendary. No wonder the French hate us.
Click to expand...


Well, put up a recipe.  

Currently the French hate you for The King.


----------



## Mindful

Disir said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone cook with cabbage? I love cabbage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the way the English cook it?
> 
> It's legendary. No wonder the French hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, put up a recipe.
> 
> Currently the French hate you for The King.
Click to expand...


Which one?


----------



## gtopa1

Disir said:


> I'm not a huge fan of either but I am going to incorporate a soup and sandwich night.
> These are the ones that I remember liking.
> Southwestern Pumpkin Soup
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cooking Light Stifado
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tsp. vegetable oil
> 1 1/2 pounds boned rump roast, cut into 1-inch cubes
> 2 tsp. dried oregano
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> 1/2 cup dry white wine
> 1 TBS. Sugar
> 3/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 2 TBS red wine vinegar
> 1 (14 1/4 oz) can low salt beef broth
> 1 (14.5 oz) can no salt added stewed tomatoes, undrained
> 4 whole cloves
> 6 cups 1/3 inch-thick sliced onion, separated into rings
> 
> Heat the oil in a Dutch oven over med-high heat. Add half the beef, cook 5 minutes or until browned, turning occasionally. Remove from pan and keep warm. Repeat procedure with remaining beef.
> 
> Return beef to pan and add oregano and garlic. Cook for 1 minute. Stir in wine and next 7 ingredients and bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour. Add onion and bring to a boil. Partially cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour or until beef is tender. Discard cloves. Place in an airtight container and freeze. To serve: Thaw in refrigerator. Reheat in a Dutch oven until thoroughly heated.
> 
> 
> And Fasolada which I already posted.
> Italian Wedding Soup
> This year I intend on doing these:
> Shortcut Pork Cassoulet
> 
> Rick Bayless | Toasted Tortilla Soup with Fresh Cheese and Chile Pasilla
> 
> I would like to find a really excellent chicken tortilla soup (if the above fails) and a fantastic chicken and dumplings recipe that doesn't use some version of canned cream of celery/chicken soup.
> 
> Post your soups and stews.



My recipe?

Get meat
get veges ,,,some root some green
add some salt and a little sugar
add capsicums and tomatoes
add garlic
add wine (whatever's handy)

Plan B: instead of capsicums and tomato add potato and extra carrots

Put in pressure cooker....go through cycle TWICE
Serve with fresh bread/butter

Pretty much it when the tribe was young.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Ridgerunner said:


> Doesn't anyone cook with cabbage? I love cabbage...



A very simple recipe as Dad cooked it:

Lots of meat
lot of cabbage
tomatoes and garlic
salt
sweet paprika 

Cook for two hours

Evacuate neighbours but hell it was good.

Greg


----------



## Disir

Mindful said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone cook with cabbage? I love cabbage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the way the English cook it?
> 
> It's legendary. No wonder the French hate us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, put up a recipe.
> 
> Currently the French hate you for The King.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...


The cabbage one.  

Netflix film on Henry V sparks French fury: 'Our image has been really tarnished!'


----------



## SweetSue92

Disir said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of either but I am going to incorporate a soup and sandwich night.
> These are the ones that I remember liking.
> Southwestern Pumpkin Soup
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cooking Light Stifado
> 
> 
> 
> 1 tsp. vegetable oil
> 1 1/2 pounds boned rump roast, cut into 1-inch cubes
> 2 tsp. dried oregano
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> 1/2 cup dry white wine
> 1 TBS. Sugar
> 3/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 2 TBS red wine vinegar
> 1 (14 1/4 oz) can low salt beef broth
> 1 (14.5 oz) can no salt added stewed tomatoes, undrained
> 4 whole cloves
> 6 cups 1/3 inch-thick sliced onion, separated into rings
> 
> Heat the oil in a Dutch oven over med-high heat. Add half the beef, cook 5 minutes or until browned, turning occasionally. Remove from pan and keep warm. Repeat procedure with remaining beef.
> 
> Return beef to pan and add oregano and garlic. Cook for 1 minute. Stir in wine and next 7 ingredients and bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour. Add onion and bring to a boil. Partially cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 1 hour or until beef is tender. Discard cloves. Place in an airtight container and freeze. To serve: Thaw in refrigerator. Reheat in a Dutch oven until thoroughly heated.
> 
> 
> And Fasolada which I already posted.
> Italian Wedding Soup
> This year I intend on doing these:
> Shortcut Pork Cassoulet
> 
> Rick Bayless | Toasted Tortilla Soup with Fresh Cheese and Chile Pasilla
> 
> I would like to find a really excellent chicken tortilla soup (if the above fails) and a fantastic chicken and dumplings recipe that doesn't use some version of canned cream of celery/chicken soup.
> 
> Post your soups and stews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another absolute family favorite that my grown kids ask for again and again when they come home from college: creamy white chicken chili. I had it many years ago and looked for the recipe in so many places--found a lot of "white chicken chili" but that just means white beans with chicken. The end step of adding the half and half and sour cream makes the chili so yummy and filling when the weather turns cold
> 
> Creamy White Chili
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made that recently and my son loved it.
Click to expand...


Oh I'm so glad! It's easy and a family favorite. Our daughter adds so much extra sour cream over and above the recipe it's almost nauseating...we say she has a side of food with her sour cream. heh

Definitely soup weather here. Low of 3 degrees tonight!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I have had beef stew in the crock pot since 10:00am. 
I do not use beef broth as that is basically salt water with beef fat emulsified in. 
I use stout beer/Worcestershire/tomato paste/water and then after browning the beef chunks I take red wine and deglaze/reduce and put that in as well.
Good Stuff.


----------



## Mindful

Jewish penicillin.

Chicken Soup: Jewish Penicillin for the Flu Season


----------



## Disir

Avgolemono Soup


----------



## Disir

Gennadievich said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm not a huge fan...
> 
> 
> 
> Shalom!
Click to expand...


Hello, Selivan. Goodbye, Selivan.


----------

